# Doe in Labor.....question



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

My doe is in labor right now. This is her second kidding, but her first with me. So, I don't know what's normal for her(she's on day 151). 
She has some discharge, but it looks kind of cloudy and light brownish? I am assuming that it is okay? She is acting totally normal, ate well this morning, very attentive, doesn't appear to be in additional discomfort besides being in labor, etc.
I seriously have little memory of the details like this with last year's kidding, and I want assurance that she's fine.

Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything you've written sounds okay so far! Once she starts actually pushing then it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes. I'm assuming her water hasn't broken yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Does it look like a amber clear tube like color discharge?

Is her udder really tight?

You say she is in labor? Is she pushing?


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Whew! Glad to know! Thanks for the feedback She is coming along faster now...I've actually got my laptop with me in the pen with her! LOL!
Keep you all posted.


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Her udder is not tight, and she's not pushing yet, but getting close.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck for a smooth & easy kidding!


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

water broke....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: Happy Kidding


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

One buckling...mom and baby happy and healthy! It was a long and hard labor for momma. I had to help. Single kid overdue had time to grow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay! Thats awesome! Cingrats!!!


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, so I checked on my day old kid just now, and he has some diarrhea. It is dark orange, so I think it may be bloody. Cocci?! I've never dealt with it before. I have a bottle of 12.5% Dimethox Concentrate Sulfadimethoxine from Hoegger Goat Supply. For treatment it says as a drench use 1 1/2 Tbs. per 120 pounds with equal amounts of water for 5 days. Is this okay for a day old kid?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's too young for cocci, it is probably his system clearing out. The first poops are tarry black; the meconium. After a few days it will turn mustard yellow from colostrum, so it sounds like he's right on target.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with nancy. It is probably normal baby poo.
I was late to the party but happy the birthing went well.


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

I know what normal baby poo looks like. This is extremely runny, and dark orange. This is only my fourth kidding, but I have never seen this before. Are you sure this is okay?


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

I am sure there is blood in it.


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

There was a second baby delivered that had died a while ago. As it was expelled successfully, I didn't post about it. Is this connected at all?


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

If someone gives me their cell phone number, I can send a pic. My computer refuses to let me post pics on this forum


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Started a treatment for cocci. Definitely bloody diarrhea. No unusual behavior from the little guy (Blanco is his name). Talked to a friend on the phone. I think I can rest easy for the night. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Gosh, I hope everything is okay. I wish I had something to add but I have not dealt with this before. I am sending my best wishes though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It won't do anything with treatment for cocci. Too young.

Could be internal issues or injury. 

I recommend a vet, if you feel it isn't right.


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Everything is fine! After much research, I have come to the conclusion that it is milk scours. He is acting totally normal, just messy. The bloody look has been gone all day and replaced by runny yellow. He is a single kid, and momma is making LOTS of milk. It makes sense. Now that she is done making colostrum, I have milked her out for the night, as I read treatment is to remove milk for 12 hours (1 night) and give some nutridrench. I'm going to milk her from here on so that he doesn't get too much, like once a day. Poor little guy...too much of a good thing. Also, I have a friend nearby who did goats for many years, and she said that my dimethox wouldn't hurt him. That was last night when I felt I needed to do something. I actually hadn't figured out the scours until this evening. He is still acting fine. Trying to jump around already! So sweet! I am now wondering if I should stop the dimethox...? Thanks everyone! 
By the way, his name is Blanco. He is Alpine/Saanen, so he is snowy white and is so fluffy he looks like a bunny when he's curled up for a nap


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

I wanted to believe you all when you said that he was too young for cocci, but I had never dealt with it before and didn't want to chance it. Sorry, but I was scared, and I had thought that only cocci had bloody diarrhea. Thank you, I learned more


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had babies with runny poop before and it was never a problem - I didn't realize it was abnormal at the time. Granted, they've never had blood. As he grows he's going to need the extra milk so I wouldn't milk her indefinitely, just until he clears up.


----------



## FernleaFarm (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, that was what I was thinking.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad things look good.


----------

